# Lennie tristano master class free online)



## Dfrankjazz (Nov 24, 2012)

You are invited to a *new* online master class on jazz icon LENNIE TRISTANO!






U will LUV this)

Blessings and keep swingin!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If I get an hour free, I'll look in. Thanks!


----------

